

Show HN: Weekend project to help me remember to update my boss every day - coreymaass
http://whatwedid.today/

======
bdamos
A lightweight alternate to this would be a script that emails you via mutt or
another command-line email program in cron every day with the reply-to set to
your bosses address:

mutt -s 'Daily status.' -e 'my_hdr Reply-To: bosses-address' your-address

Though some problems with this approach are: 1\. Your emails would be prefixed
with 'Re:' 2\. Configuring mutt or other command-line email programs require
some setup. 3\. Your computer needs to be running when the cron job is set to
execute.

~~~
coreymaass
Wow, great walk through. The lightweight alternative I started with was a
recurring calendar event with a mailto link :-) But I wanted something a
little more formal, and it was a fun app to build!

------
nysska
A bit nit picky but you got a double "so" in:

"We store your responses so so it's clear what you've been working on."

~~~
coreymaass
Thank you! Fixed.

------
fomb
So. Like Idonethis? [https://idonethis.com/](https://idonethis.com/)

~~~
coreymaass
Funny you brought this up. It's a little different from iDoneThis in that it's
about updating your boss, not about storing your "dones". I actually built a
team version of this, but that _is_ identical to weDoneThis, and being friends
with Walter from iDoneThis, I don't want to just copy their hard work. So
offering this for free for now. :-)

------
valevk
Hi, looks great! When you say "weekend project", did you really build it in
two days?

~~~
coreymaass
Right now I've got about 27 hours into it. So not technically at this point
:-) But the initial feature set took about 8 hours. I've just been fiddling
with it a lot since I built it - logo, design, slightly improved onboarding,
making it responsive, etc.

